# merry xmas



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Merry xmas to all...happy pasko


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

lefties43332 said:


> Merry xmas to all...happy pasko


Merry Christmas also and a Happy New Year..


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Merry Christmas, allot of people passing my gate...Lol or standing at it, gee.... wonder what they want? Long lost friends for life...Lol.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

mcalleyboy said:


> Merry Christmas, allot of people passing my gate...Lol or standing at it, gee.... wonder what they want? Long lost friends for life...Lol.


What the heck.....5 peso only to neighbors


----------

